# medical history liver transplant



## jamieh (Jan 30, 2010)

hi currently live in uk thinking of emigrating to australia i have had a liver transplant in 92 i currently work and would do if we emigrated can any 1 give me any info on getting medical insurance would i get medicare or would it have to be private insurance any help would be great thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Jamieh, 

Most people have Medicare and private health insurance anyway since Medicare doesn't cover everything. 

Have you checked the Medicare website?

Do you have to take any medication still? 
If so what will that cost in Australia?

There are some other posts about kidney transplants which may be of interest since they may be treated in a similar way by immigration. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## jamieh (Jan 30, 2010)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Jamieh,
> 
> Most people have Medicare and private health insurance anyway since Medicare doesn't cover everything.
> 
> ...


hi karen thanks for the post yes i still take medication and will look into the costs of them. in uk i get a exemption certifacate were i pay a monthly fee of about £10 is they anything similiar in australia have been on medicare website does not really say to much thanks for your help jamie


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Not as far as I know but then I've only been here a few years myself and haven't come across this before. 

Have you checked the PBS (Pharmaceutical Benefits Scheme)?
pbs.gov.au - Consumer - Home 

Why not contact Medicare themselves and ask them? 
Medicare Australia general contact list - Medicare Australia


----------



## chrisfozzy (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi I was wondering if there was any resolution to this post?

I am a kidney transpant patient in full time employment and had more than enough points to emigrate when I applied in 2009 (having been tranplanted for 7 years at that point) except that when I declared my transplant I was considered too high a risk to; 'take potential rescource for health care from a natruralised Australian'. with or without medicare.

I was advised that I would have more success if I could find a sponsor that would be willing to mitigate that risk i.e. an employer willing to pay for treatment or ship me back home in the event of expensive medical treatment being needed.

Have there been any changes recently that might allow a gainfully employed taxpayer to emigrate with health issues?

Many thanks
Chris Fozzy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

Many people, myself included, have migrated with health problems. It is still based on the projected cost to the Australian taxpayer. If you will cost the taxpayer more than $20000 in the first 5 yrs of residence the answer is no. The costs include projected medicine, medical appointments & hospital care, welfare benefits, in home care & education support. If you can 'prove' you are fit enough so doctors to believe you won't cost Australia money you stand a chance. This means getting medical reports from GPs, consultants, support workers etc to back up your claim at your own cost. Some of these people will charge, my consultant didn't! 

You working or stating you won't claim welfare or will get private medical insurance won't help because once you have residence their is nothing in law to enforce it and these things are freely available to you. It is up to you to prove you are fit enough to not need to use any of these services any time soon.


----------



## chrisfozzy (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply shel..

Brilliant! All is not lost then!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

No not at all. The fact you are already working helps a little but only partly. For instance I sent my P60s to show I had been working for years and claiming off the state. I hoped it would show that if I was not on welfare and working whilst living in a country with a similar welfare system there would be no reason why I would do so in Australia.

I have epilepsy, have had brain surgery, need 6 monthly check ups along with frequent GP visits for regular medication. And I got my visa fine  

My consultant was great though in the letter who wrote for me.


----------



## jamieh (Jan 30, 2010)

chrisfozzy said:


> Thanks for the quick reply shel..
> 
> Brilliant! All is not lost then!


hi chris nothing much has happened yet trying to get as much info as possible spoke to george lombard migration agent a couple of month ago he said its a very grey area and is to risky for him to second guess if we would get approved or declined 
i still work full time and in good health go to the gym etc just normal life have not been a in patient for about 8 year or so have outpatients appointments every 3-4 months were i get blood tests done other than this i am all good think the problem will be as shell mentioned medication costs i take tacrolimus and mychephonalate both anti rejection drugs which will be expensive was on the pbs website and if i read it right your limited to the amount of these tablets you can get on pbs after that limit its full price 
do you take any meds or maybe same as me what information have you found out if that figure of shell is right about $20,000 limit for five years think i might struggle to pass


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

If your medicine is on the pbs list then that's what you pay. You'd only pay more if it was not on the list. 

You should try Peter Bollard, he's an agent who specialises in medical issues. No idea of his company name but you'll find him if you google.


----------



## jamieh (Jan 30, 2010)

ok thanks shell have sent him a message see if he has any advice ultimately its down to the medical officer so no one can say for sure just wish i could have medical first before spending thousands of £££££ on visas etc lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

It is down to the medical officer but if you have the best person to present the best case then you're in with a better chance! 

It's not a definite no though! Good Luck


----------

